# Cylinder Hone/Deglazer Before Re-ring?



## Joel4JC (Sep 8, 2005)

I found this statment in the November 2001 issue of Car Craft magazine:

"Though honing before a rering is taken by many to be common knowledge as basic as high school auto shop, we've heard from some respected sources, including Speed-Pro and Chevrolet service operations, *that the exercise is a complete waste of time and shouldn't be done.* "

Okay what is your take on this?


----------



## ddude2uc (Sep 7, 2005)

I don't beleive everything I read, but it is vital you deglaze a cylinder if you don't bore it out. It removes the polished surface so the rings can seat properly. Here is some links to read below. 

http://www.hastingsmfg.com/Service Tips/cylinder_deglazing.htm

http://www.autozone.com/servlet/UiB..._us/0900823d/80/1b/5f/56/0900823d801b5f56.jsp

http://www.babcox.com/editorial/ar/ar49852.htm


----------



## ddude2uc (Sep 7, 2005)

I can't edit my previous post, but wanted to add something. I take automotive technology to have formal education in my career. Here is what my book says about it.

* Cylinder honing* is used to true worn cylinders and to break the glaze (polished surface) on used cylinders before installing new piston rings. It must also be to smooth rough cylinders after boring. Most ring manufacturers recommend deglazing; *some do not.* Check the instructions provided with the new rings for details. The term * deglazing* is generally used when referring to light honing that simply scuffs the cylinder wall to aid ring break-in.
A *cylinder hone* produces a precisely textured, crosshatched pattern on the cylinder wall to aid ring seating and sealing. Tiny scratches from the hone cause initial ring and cylinder wall break-in wear. This makes the ring fit the cylinder perfectly after only a few minutes of engine operation

* Cylinder Deglazing*
Glazing must be removed before the engine is reassembled so that the new pistons rings will seat properly. *Glazing* is a condition that occurs when the cylinder wall becomes very hard and polished from normal friction with the piston rings. If the cylinders are not damaged or excessively worn, the surfaces can be deglezed. Their is two types of flex hones, either ball or spring loaded abrasive stones. Etc. 


Hope that helps.
Dereck


----------



## Joel4JC (Sep 8, 2005)

Yes, the more I research the subject, it appears the norm is to Hone and Deglaze. But, I'm still not 100% convince. Most people also say you should change your oil every 3,000 miles yet, a lot of car Manufactures say you can go much long between oil changes...so who is right?


----------



## ddude2uc (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm not going to convince you how important "degazing" the cylinders is, that is something you might need to find out by trial & error. 
Anything & everything about *oil* is here ..


----------

